
Ask HN: What's the best desktop keyboard for Mac users? - CPLX
I have never been a fan of the regular Apple keyboards, and prefer the old school ones with a lot of tactile feedback. I bought a Matias Quiet Pro which I did like quite a bit but I had to return it after a few months due to dead keys. A few months later the new one also has the same problem. So I need to change plans.<p>For those that use MacOS in a desktop environment, what&#x27;s your favorite keyboard choice?
======
mchannon
Maybe it's a sign of age, but my daily driver is an Apple Extended keyboard
from the G4 era (around 2002), and the angle, layout and throw is unparalleled
with anything newer from Apple. This is the black-on-clear variant, with full-
height top row and clear plastic margin surrounding the keys. Their current
offerings in the desktop keyboard field are particularly uninspiring.

They made a LOT of the G4-style keyboards, so finding them new in box or
minimally used is not all that difficult, and if I was to start a new project
with unlimited budget, I'd go with a new-in-box one.

When recently forced to use a run-of-the-mill Microsoft keyboard, the only
major adjustment during coding was the backwards Cmd and Option keys (Windows
and Alt).

------
castillar76
I'm a huge mechanical keyboard nut, so for a while I used the Filco
Tenkeyless[0] models with Cherry Blue or Brown switches. Over time, though, I
found working on a non-split keyboard made my wrists unhappy--it was too easy
to scrunch my wrists inward. I tried the Matias Ergo Pro[1], but while I liked
the feel of the keyswitches, the quality control was awful: after a few
months, the keyboard was nigh unusable due to repeating-key and missed-key
issues.

Fortunately, Kinesis (a long-time manufacturer of split-layout keyboards) has
a new Gaming Edge line[2] that combines their super-adjustable split design
with actual CherryMX keys. The resulting keyboard works wonderfully on my Mac:
I haven't played with any of the macro keys they include for gaming, but the
key layout works really well, the keys feel wonderful, and the adjustability
makes my wrists and fingers happy.

[0]
[https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_lis...](https://mechanicalkeyboards.com/shop/index.php?l=product_list&c=340)
[1] [http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/](http://matias.ca/ergopro/pc/) [2]
[https://gaming.kinesis-ergo.com/edge/](https://gaming.kinesis-ergo.com/edge/)

------
outofband
I love the Kinesis ergo keyboards, but also the ThinkPad bluetooth keyboard
(no reaching for the mouse = less wrist pain).

Also a fan of WASD's keyboards, but keep in mind that their custom keycaps
seem to wear down pretty fast.

Check
[https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/](https://www.reddit.com/r/MechanicalKeyboards/)
for pretty much any/all options on the keyboard front.

~~~
firemelt
Is the trackpoint really can replace mouse for web developer?

------
eip
[https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboar...](https://www.microsoft.com/accessories/en-
us/products/keyboards/natural-ergonomic-keyboard-4000/b2m-00012)

~~~
brudgers
A great keyboard...with the caveat that I've used it for Windows and Linux but
not on a Mac. And $49.95 is list price, they're often ten or even twenty bucks
less.

------
deepaksurti
Logitech Solar K750[1] has served me well. 3+ years now and still going
strong.

The model that I have can be easily updated to use regular batteries, once
your solar interface goes bust. [2]

[1] [https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-solar-
keyboa...](https://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/wireless-solar-
keyboard-k750-mac) [2]
[https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Logitech+K750+Keyboard+Battery+...](https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/Logitech+K750+Keyboard+Battery+Replacement/23376)

------
paulcole
I love the Microsoft Sculpt Ergonomic:

[https://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Ergonomic-Keyboard-
Business...](https://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-Ergonomic-Keyboard-
Business-5KV-00001/dp/B00CYX26BC)

Eliminated my wrist pain and the little USB dongle means the battery lasts for
ever. I think I change batteries once or twice a year under really heavy use.

------
keviv
I'm using Coolermaster Masterkeys M Keyboard. I've mapped the keys to match
Mac's layout.
[http://www.coolermaster.com/peripheral/keyboards/masterkeys-...](http://www.coolermaster.com/peripheral/keyboards/masterkeys-
pro-s/)

------
mindcrash
Matias makes absolutely awesome keyboards, like the Tactile Pro:

[http://matias.ca/tactilepro4/](http://matias.ca/tactilepro4/)

which uses the _same_ keyswitches Apple used in their legendary Extended
Keyboard from yesteryear.

------
akulbe
I'm a huge fan of the "Code" keyboards from WASD.

------
ksherlock
I use a Unicomp Model M. Thread over. The rest of posts are people bickering
about second place.

------
vinylkey
Out of curiosity, how would a keyboard for a Mac user differ from a keyboard
from a Windows or Linux user?

~~~
cimmanom
There used to be one more meta key on a Mac keyboard (back when the windows
key only opened the start menu; maybe that's changed), and the location of the
control key is different in relation to the alt/option key and other meta
keys. Also, the windows keyboards I used used to have the windows key only on
one side, whereas the cmd key is something you always want on both sides.

There are other minor differences like the naming of alt vs option or return
vs enter, but those don't usually matter to a reasonably savvy user.

Windows keyboards used to also come with near-mandatory print screen and
scroll lock and page up/down and a couple other keys; dunno if those are still
used. (Can you take a Windows screenshot these days without print screen or a
custom app?)

------
SamReidHughes
A Topre Realforce, variable weighted or uniform 45 g, is the best choice.

------
kevinherron
I use a Kinesis Advantage/Advantage2 at home and work.

